# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Bodianus pulchellus

## Julio Macieira

_Bodianus pulchellus_

Família: Labridae
Alimentação:Carnivoro-crustáceos (Artemia,krill,mysis)também aceita alimentos picados
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 30 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 3
Notas:coloração predominante até aos 5 cms-amarelo,dos 5 aos 12 cms-branco e em adulto-vermelho.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Bodianus pulchellus
Família: Labridae
Alimentação:Carnivoro-crustáceos (Artemia,krill,mysis)também aceita alimentos picados
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 30 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 3
Notas:coloração predominante até aos 5 cms-amarelo,dos 5 aos 12 cms-branco e em adulto-vermelho.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Depois de ver esta foto não pude deixar de comentar, é das espécies mais bonitas de água salgada; gostava de saber quem é o dono desta beleza?
De qualquer forma de certeza que esta espécie é reef-safe? é que os peixes do género Bodianus alimentam-me de crustáceos. E com o tempo a sua dentadura vai ganhando força e espessura, por isso o nome vulgar de peixe cão.

----------

